# Watches



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

What do you wear while sailing 

I rotate these 3, I guess I need a yachtmaster too :laugher


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I wear what my wife buys me; Citizen. 

I am very superstitous when it comes to watches. If any part breaks i must have it fixed or replaced before anything else happens. No kidding! 
This is based on a long humourous story about watches, best told over a lot of beers.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Cell phone or GPS.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't worn a watch since I started carrying a cell phone.....that was probably more than 10 years ago.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

Citizen sky hawk 

10 years old this year


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a Rolex GMT 116769TBR . Its quite nice, i spose and it usually keeps reasonable time. However, near the equator the 76 diamonds do warm up a bit in the sun.
Its list price of $485,000 is ridiculous... You should be able to negotiate a 10% discount for cash.

When I can't find it I just use my phone. Or look up at the sun.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

azguy said:


> What do you wear while sailing
> 
> I rotate these 3, I guess I need a yachtmaster too :laugher
> 
> View attachment 21122


I was very distressed when my old Timex sailing watch "bit the dust" last spring (after 27 years, parts are no longer available). As consolation, my daughter bought me a Casio "Sea Pathfinder" for my birthday that has proven to be an excellent piece of gear. It has all of the functions of a watch, stop-watch, count-down timer, etc. but also has a state of tide display, barometric functions; and, a compass function that allows it to be used as a good hand bearing device. The barometer is quite accurate once calibrated (at say, you local airport) and has a small graphic display for the preceding 12-24 hours. Likewise, the tide display is quite accurate once the watch has been calibrated to one's locale and luner interval. The hand-bearing compass function is also quite accurate, at least as good as the "hockey-puck" compass I routinely wear when we're on the water.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

But that money looks fake....?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a Ronstan racing watch I wear while racing... Other than that I have a Movado I wear to court but I the battery has been dead for years. I just put it on as part of the uniform (along with my court briefcase). 

Frankly I don't see the point of watches, I carry a cell phone with a much more acurate clock than any watch.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

lol no wrist watch., my house analog clock has needed a battery for 13 months..... i have fones and this thing, but does it really matter..i can tell time w¡thin a few minuets usually,and passing of time is easy..if it is fun and all is well.. it was time an hour ago, whereas if it is cold wet and rainy etc, ye has 2 hours left...... see...easy.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i had 7 wrist watches. i had 9 cars. i sold each watch with a car. lol 
the day i was able finally to remove my watch and not be a bad nurse, i damn near threw it...lol..30 years intensive rn duties, different units and departments, ALL INTENSIVE..... what time is it.... look at sky... day time vs night time. 
what are you in a hurry to do ??? 
LOL
i am not in a hurry for anything.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

I was hoping these would go cheap after the AC: Seamaster Diver ETNZ (Emirates Team New Zealand)








sadly, they haven't come down in price.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Guitar guy,

As an attorney I can carry a phone into every court house around, even into secure areas. I can even carry a phone into prisoner lockup. Thou civilians are limited in being able to, but many courthouses are starting to relax these rules, particularly as they start videotaping all courtroom appearances.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ridiculous to explain myself to strangers!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I think that the playing field for watch technology has evened out such that you don't have to spend a small fortune on a timepiece anymore. Accurate time keeping, kinetic motion powered, waterproofing to great depths, multiple functions ... I think my Seiko was $250. Now if your watch is meant to be a status symbol or investment jewelry, then that is a different story.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

wow, I didn't think I would spur such a spirited debate and I'm really surprised so many people here don't religiously where iconic watches like Rolex, Breitling and Omega...either in their daily personally life or while on board.

I agree, you can spend a couple hundred bucks and have all the watch you need but nothing has the sailing, diving and seamanship status of the iconic Rolex......


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

What's a watch?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

azguy said:


> What do you wear while sailing
> 
> I rotate these 3, I guess I need a yachtmaster too :laugher
> 
> View attachment 21122


Just out of curiosity, are you rich because you have a little boat and can afford 2 (two) Rolexes, or do you have a little boat because you are not rich after buying 2 (two) Rolexes that's all you could afford?


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

I have never worn a watch.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

My Rolex Submariner does give me some decent sense of what time it is. Even when I keep up with the $500 maintenance it doesn't keep time nearly as well as my phone. It's jewelry and a convenience.

It was a gift from my second wife and the only good thing to come out of that marriage.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

So I got this really cool Casio watch:










It's pressure rated to 200 meters - which makes it good for diving ('200 meters' translates into about 120 ft in waterproof watch terms). It's got a built-in electronic compass - way cool for sailing especially for when I am adrift and need to know where the shipping lanes are.
It's got a built-in thermometer. Again: great for diving so I know what thickness wet suit I should have put on.

The problem(s) is (are) I use the compass so infrequently that now when I hit the button I have to recalibrate it. I don't know where the instructions are and I can't be bothered to look them up online because I've already recalibrated the damned thing a few times.

The watch needs to be away from body heat for at least 20 minutes before it can give an accurate ambient temperature reading. Kind of useless....

Other than that the watch has served me well. You can set multiple time zones. This is a good feature except when you hit the wrong button and get up 1/2 hour too early for a 3:00 am watch.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

svHyLyte said:


> I was very distressed when my old Timex sailing watch "bit the dust" last spring (after 27 years, parts are no longer available). As consolation, my daughter bought me a Casio "Sea Pathfinder" for my birthday that has proven to be an excellent piece of gear.


Do you have the model number of this watch? It looks like Casio has sold many watches under a variety of price points with the title "Sea Pathfinder". It sounds like a good watch.

I haven't worn a watch since I was 12, but am thinking about getting one again for sailing. I can't use my cell phone as a watch when sailing on dinghies or the Blanchard Juniors that I teach on. I do have a cell phone in both cases, but it's usually buried in a dry bag.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Depends on how I'm sailing. I have an old (late 70's?) Timex LED watch that has the big red plastic face with small dim red LED numbers that only show up when you push a button. Very much bleeding edge expensive technology when it was new. That only comes out when I'm in full vacation mode. People ask, isn't that a pain the *ss having to push a button when you want to see the time?

And I say no, not at all. It pretty much ensures that I DON'T SEE THE TIME unless I really want to.

Someone else needs to know the time, they can pay me to push the button. Or get their own watch.

Now if The Gummint would stop screwing around with Daylight Slavings Time, which always throws off my internal sun-clock for weeks on end....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I do not understand the Rolex mentality. At one time, decades ago, they were the best but now it's equivalent to buying a Ferrari with 1955 Chevy running gear under it. 

You can buy watches for a tiny fraction of the price that look just as good for the jewelry part AND they actually keep time.

Kind of like having Bob design you a Francis Lee and then building it plank on frame with oakum & red lead to keep the water out.



Oh yeah - the second hand sweeps instead of going tic tic tic - That's worth a few grand right there.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the beginning of Easy Rider, when Wyatt (Peter Fonda) troughs his watch on the ground. While sittin on the bike getin ready to head out . 
HaHa, I wear a Casio Oceanus . But only on a light day sail . Actually I take off the Wedding ring and the watch when we sail .


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> I do not understand the Rolex mentality. At one time, decades ago, they were the best but now it's equivalent to buying a Ferrari with 1955 Chevy running gear under it.
> 
> You can buy watches for a tiny fraction of the price that look just as good for the jewelry part AND they actually keep time.
> 
> ...


I have several rolexes and other "luxury brand" watches, purchased new and pre-owned over the years. Yet none have ever cost me anything! Why? Because all have appreciated over time. (Insurance premiums notwithstanding).
A casio is worthless the day you buy it. A vintage Breguet, not so much.

Unfortunately, it does not seem to work this way with most boats.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Waste of my time and effort!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

weinie said:


> I have several rolexes and other "luxury brand" watches, purchased new and pre-owned over the years. Yet none have ever cost me anything! Why? Because all have appreciated over time. (Insurance premiums notwithstanding).
> A casio is worthless the day you buy it. A vintage Breguet, not so much.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not seem to work this way with most boats.


As well as the insurance, how much have you spent on having them adjusted & repaired?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> This is a strange post... you say you can buy a watch for a fraction of the price of a Rolex and you get what you buy... most of these watches use quartz movements made either in China or one of the other places they make these cheaper movements that run on batteries... I prefer a kinetic movement that doesn't need batteries and at the same token be a high quality watch not much difference than when you want that highest quality marine engine or electronics system for the boat.
> 
> Rolex's do hold their value... and my GMT II bought over 6 years ago still holds the value today... what will your Casio/Timex or whatever value hold 6 years from now if not only a sentimental value at best!
> 
> We could hold this same conversation with houses, cars, airplanes, etc... what it boils down to is somewhat _*'envy'*_ factor? Who knows... we all play the Joneses to some point in our lives... my boat is bigger, faster, newer, etc.


I've heard all the "quality" and "investment" arguments for Rolex's but the fact remains they are beautifully made antiquated technology being passed off as "the best". The fact that they won't keep accurate time without being regularly tuned up says it all to me

I once read a line that is sort of apropos in regard to a mid 60's Rolls Royce Silver Cloud - "It's a demonstration of what a cost is no object mentality can do for a 1937 Packard".

You still end up with 1937 Packard technology, no matter how exquisitely turned out it is.

And by the way, envy has nothing to do with it - I could go out right now and buy 1/2 dozen Rolex's if I was somehow possessed enough to do so.

Nouveau status seeking and rationalization seems more likely to me.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Again a waste of time...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

More like disdain I think. At this middling latish stage of life, the only people I have anything approaching envy for are those who own early 60's Ferrari 250 GTL's.

The only deadly sins I suffer from are anger, lust and sloth - and I'm proud of it.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Silly wasn't it!


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

capta said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you rich because you have a little boat and can afford 2 (two) Rolexes, or do you have a little boat because you are not rich after buying 2 (two) Rolexes that's all you could afford?


Super fair question. I have a little boat because (a) I'm on a lake (b) I had never sailed before (c) I single hand all the time.

I actually started out after my ASA classes looking for a Catalina 30 and while on a cruise with a seller I realized this was crazy considering I wasn't sure this was 100% for me and I was only one guy.....so I decided to start with a C22 and work my way up....

Actually the fallacy that Rolex do not keep time is crazy, they are automatic watches after all and will never keep time like a quartz watch or a phone. My group keep time with +/- 10 seconds every 10-14 days which is more than adequate. I have them pressure tested once a year and regulated to the cost of $50.

They do need to be serviced every 7-10 years at the cost of $600, but I have never had mine service as the are between 7-10 years old and still keeping great time.

As another poster noted, all my watches are worth more today than what I paid for them  that never hurts either...


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, I also have two Harley's and a 1967 Camero...... that doesn't make me a bad guy...more like well rounded.....


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a 100 dollar waterproof casio tells the time has a tide function which I cant set as the instructions are confusing,not too worried though I can look out my window and see what it is doing.It has lasted a few years of abuse now so am happy with it.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

weinie said:


> I have several rolexes and other "luxury brand" watches, purchased new and pre-owned over the years. Yet none have ever cost me anything! Why? Because all have appreciated over time. (Insurance premiums notwithstanding).
> A casio is worthless the day you buy it. A vintage Breguet, not so much.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not seem to work this way with most boats.


You are probably right but what fun can you take out of a watch, not to mention 2 or 3?

Fun out of a sailboat, specially one that is for the other sailboats like a vintage Breguet or a Rolex is for the other watches....well, that's another story but maybe not for you maybe you have fun with the watches too

PS - while sailing I use the watch on the plotter. On land I use the one on the smartphone.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

azguy said:


> Oh, I also have two Harley's and a 1967 Camero...... that doesn't make me a bad guy...more like well rounded.....


Nice Camaro... I always wanted to get to one of those Barret auctions out there in Scottsdale... did a short time at Hamilton Systems there in Phoenix and loved the area... we stayed in Payson up in the hills to keep a little cooler and the drive to it was nice... Scottsdale is a beautiful town... now I envy you! :laugher


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Asking an automatic watch to perform like a digital quartz is like asking a sailor to go powerboating.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

when i saw the title of this thread - watches - i thought it was about watches - 4 to 8 8 to 12 & 12 to 4. not timepieces i could care less about you wear on your wrists


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

captbillc:1475066 said:


> when i saw the title of this thread - watches - i thought it was about watches - 4 to 8 8 to 12 & 12 to 4. not timepieces i could care less about you wear on your wrists


Well thank you for your invaluable contribution to this thread.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Rolex gmt with ss/ gold band. Bought used when market was down. That plus cheap sexton will get you anyplace.


----------



## Joel H. (Sep 9, 2012)

The only reasonably priced and practical watch out there?......Luminox!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joel H. said:


> The only reasonably priced and practical watch out there?......Luminox!


These are nice watches as well... do you have one?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't need to explain my life to others here!


----------



## Joel H. (Sep 9, 2012)

guitarguy56 said:


> These are nice watches as well... do you have one?


Two! 
A 12yr old all SS divers, and a 8yr old rectangle "commander" dress watch.
The former I wear at work daily in the construction industry. Twelve years of pounding and I can still wake up at four in the morning and tell what time it is with a glance.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joel H. said:


> Two!
> A 12yr old all SS divers, and a 8yr old rectangle "commander" dress watch.
> The former I wear at work daily in the construction industry. Twelve years of pounding and I can still wake up at four in the morning and tell what time it is with a glance.


Sweet!... I always thought these Luminox watches should be given to all Navy Seals upon graduation of their Seal training... just a perk for supporting our country with their service. I think the Swiss military forces get Swiss Army watches if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

threw my watch in the garbage in 1993 and went cruising


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

outbound said:


> Rolex gmt with ss/ gold band. Bought used when market was down. That plus cheap sexton will get you anyplace.


Or within a hundred miles or so.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> We could hold this same conversation with houses, cars, airplanes, etc... what it boils down to is somewhat _*'envy'*_ factor? Who knows... we all play the Joneses to some point in our lives... my boat is bigger, faster, newer, etc.


Yep, that's it; Rolex envy! If you own a $2500.00+ watch that doesn't keep as good time as a $30.00 piece of cheap tech, but you can't wear it if you are sailing (watches do get torn off and the expensive ones do NOT fall on deck), wandering ashore in some 3rd world country, or some places in the US (only a fool would make himself a target), or working in the engine room, then it is, just as you said; an investment, not a time piece.
I wear a watch to know what time it is. Gosh, it's a real purdy one, too, but it's only about 40 bucks and no big deal if I lose it.
Our phone has 3 sim cards (out of 12 island countries), mainly for outgoing calls, so it's most often at the chart table, uncharged, so that won't work for us.
There are two sides of the coin here; those who wear a watch and sail occasionally, and those who wear a watch and are on their boat almost every single day of the year. Few in the second group would wear a Rolex, even if it were given to them, I believe. We've paid our dues to get where we are, and if any of us had felt a Rolex was a priority, we could have bought one along the way. Envy, I think not.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If I was seriously cashed up I'd probably get myself one of the IWC Portuguese Yacht Club watches simply cos I like the look of them more than any other absurdly expensive timepiece. Then again i've got two lesser known brand Swiss watches (Xmec and Alfex) that keep excellent time though I tend not to wear them on board. 

Bought a couple of el cheapo chronographs (sub USD150) from Orvis and thus far they perfom as well as can be expected. I adjusted them both in December before we left for a few weeks away and one is now running 10 seconds fast, the other five seconds slow. I think I can live with that. 

I was given a genuine Rolex Bangkok Special Edition some years back. To be honest I've never really liked the look of the things so I flicked it off to my Dad cos he did like the look. When he carked it the watch came back to me. I was a tadge surprised that it still worked and it still does though last time I checked it was gaining nearly forty minutes a day.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

What was I thinking here?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

outbound said:


> That plus cheap sexton will get you anyplace.


Huh?????


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I asked about sails once and got like 6 response, make a thread about watches and I get 50+ responses....what's wrong with this site :laugher:laugher


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

flyingwelshman, you beat me to it.  ----- Great photo!

azguy: Can you say, "Cabin fever"?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> Just for the record... it's a $6500 Rolex and not $2500 and I could care less it keeps within seconds of some cheap $40 watch as others have mentioned.
> 
> (good thing I only have three)! Yeah... the way I read some of these posts there is envy... you may deny it but it's definitely there!


And there we have it.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Honest question sort of related to this thread, but are there any truly accurate timepieces, over months or even years, that use mechanical movement? Doesn't have to be worn on the wrist. If you know how to use a sextan(t), what timekeeping device would one take to sea to ensure accurate navigation if the GPS system went down?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

NO one cares about it!


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Argyle38 said:


> Honest question sort of related to this thread, but are there any truly accurate timepieces, over months or even years, that use mechanical movement.....


short answer is no....if a watch is COSC certified it runs between -4/+6 seconds every 24hrs. Only 3% of Swiss watches carry this certification.

A good mechanical watch is still effected by the amount of motion supplied to it, temperature, humidity, etc

I once wore my sub 30 days straight and it was 20 seconds slow over that period of time when compared to The official US time (NIST & USNO) .......pretty damn good if you ask me.....


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Argyle38 said:


> Honest question sort of related to this thread, but are there any truly accurate timepieces, over months or even years, that use mechanical movement? Doesn't have to be worn on the wrist. If you know how to use a sextan(t), what timekeeping device would one take to sea to ensure accurate navigation if the GPS system went down?


I suppose that there are extremely accurate time pieces for the military and industrial use, like the atomic clock at WWV, but we sailors did not have them.
Traditionally, what seafarers have used is called a chronometer. It is not an accurate timepiece, but it's inaccuracy is constant and known. It may gain or lose 4 seconds a day, or 40, but it does so each and every day, so the exact time is always known.
I think most of us who had the chore of navigating celestially, back when, used WWV or WWVH to get accurate time from their broadcasts, started a stopwatch from that, to give us the exact time of our sight. A few I knew had real chronometers, but they were expensive and fragile instruments.
The Donald Crowhurst developed a method of obtaining latitude AND longitude at mid-day, which helped a lot, but still a 4 second error in time can be a mile error in sight reduction plots.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Wear a watch?

Stopped when I retired.

I do have a Casio Databank somewhere.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Most of the time for the U.S. is based on the NIST or this site:

Time and Frequency Division Homepage

Therefore all electronic services, internet, banks, processing that uses time, etc. are all based on this standard... it uses the Atomic clock as the basis of the standards and most calibrated equipment must have traceability to this standard.

As mentioned chronometers are used and calibrated to this standard as Azguy mentioned with the COSC certified watches... if it says 'Officially Certified' on the watch or chronometer then you can say the accuracy is good to several seconds... but who cares... we base any navigation with the clock on the radar/AIS or other electronic instrument and not what is on your wrist.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

i have this one my writs for now almost 20 years...
it is the only existing watch with integrated, analog depth gauge... 








i also use it as a backup to my diving computer when scuba diving...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Good looking piece. Is it clockwork or electronic? Does it keep accurate time without regular adjustment? How much did it cost?


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

Annoying qualifier post. Please ignore.


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

Second last annoying qualifier post.


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

Final qualifier post. I want to post a link.


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

I have lots of time-piece jewelry, but one of my favorite watches on the boat is a Casio Pathfinder PAW-1300. Compass, altimeter, recording barometer. Solar charged, synchs to WWV atomic clock from as far away as Equador so far in my experience. Was a retirement gift...have had it 7 years.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81Zmz9GZ2NL._SY679_.jpg


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

capt vimes said:


> i have this one my writs for now almost 20 years...
> it is the only existing watch with integrated, analog depth gauge...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch Capt vimes... diving is another thread someone should start as I like treasure hunting (land metal detectors and pulse metal detectors for underwater searching) and wondering if others do it from their sailboats and the complexity of doing so.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

I do not currently own a nice watch, nor do I see my self allotting that kind of money to one any time in the near future. However I am surprised that no one has mentioned Ulysess Nardin yet. They have a whole line of chronometers. If I ever do decide to buy a nice watch this is the one I would pick. 









For me the appeal is the mechanics behind the watch and not its place as a status symbol. Getting the 220 parts of a typical Rolex to all work in unison is an engineering feat. You can get a knock off Rolex on Canal st. in Manhattan for $150 that has the EXACT look and feel as the original if all you wanted to do was impress others. Even the most skilled Horologist wouldn't be able to tell the difference without opening up the back. But for a lot of watch enthusiasts thats not what its about. Its about the movement. Sure mechanical watch technology is a bit archaic, and there are cheeper, less labor intensive, and more accurate alternatives out there if all your concerned with is keeping time. However the same thing can be said about sailing and sailboats in general. Its not always about the destination or the end result as much as what it takes to get there.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Good looking piece. Is it clockwork or electronic? Does it keep accurate time without regular adjustment? How much did it cost?


It is electronic - batteries last for around 3 years... It is very accurate and the price is around 450 euros... Well - was because it is no longer produced...
If it was the citizen divemaster you asked about...


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Oris tt1. it's right next to my wedding band in the night stand. I hate accessories.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I never wore even a wedding band - I also hate wearing jewellry, I find I am constantly aware of it feeling restricting. I wore a couple of pretty good quality watches over the years because I needed to, but otherwise? Not a chance

I find I don't even like it much on women anymore.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

My daily.. Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels special edition








Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

BoatyardBoy said:


> My daily.. Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels special edition
> View attachment 24297
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

//http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_ONo3JGMS_U/UxXEiPq-xpI/AAAAAAAACuc/ssjP2yH8MAY/s513-no/watch.jpg


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

Let's see; I sail a slow boat on a small lake, fly an old slow airplane, drive an antique jeep that with luck will make fifty MPH down hill. Why do I need a watch? I am not in a hurry to get anywhere. Several watches in a drawer that quit running years ago. Couple of them are probably worth more than my boat.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Rubber strapped, water resistant, $20.00 Casio from Walmart. Not trying to impress anyone, tells the time, and stands up. Had it for 8 years. When it does quit, I'll spend another $20.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I wear a Timex Expedition Tide/Temp/Compass watch. It's huge, and I'm not confident that any of the time/temp/compass features actually work, but I think it's cool looking. The clock part certainly works.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

azguy said:


> What do you wear while sailing
> 
> I rotate these 3, I guess I need a yachtmaster too :laugher
> 
> View attachment 21122


I used to have a Submariner, back when I was in my Rolex phase. Now, it's nothing but G-Shocks for me. This is the one I wear now. It tells you what the tides are.


----------



## Ded reckoner (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a Suunto Vector. It's a nice watch for sailing with time, barometric pressure, and a digital compass readout. As mentioned for the Casio, the temperature isn't an accurate ambient measurement unless you take it off and let it acclimate awhile.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

guitarguy56 said:


> ....


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Suunto Yachtsman 

I need a watch with a barometer, as some of the ones on which I teach do not have one.

I also use it when I am refereeing squash matches, as we have to time the warm up and the intervals. The second indicator took a little get used to.

Off the water and off the court a Timex Ironman. For dress I have my retirement watch - a Tissot


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

billyruffn said:


>


I posted my watch as many others have, unfortunately due to the brand of watch I got a lot of flak and frankly rude remarks, I simply just removed my posts or edited them to avoid any further confrontations... all while others posted the very same or similar watch from the same manufacturer of which they never got the full attention by certain childish posters.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Casio Protek Pathfinder tells tide, moon phase, baro, temp, timer, countddown, day, date, time, world time,....predict tide...


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hudsonian said:


> Cell phone or GPS.


That's sure the answer for everyone under 25. I'm not sure there will be many people wearing watches 50 years from now.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

azguy said:


> wow, I didn't think I would spur such a spirited debate and I'm really surprised so many people here don't religiously where iconic watches like Rolex, Breitling and Omega...either in their daily personally life or while on board.
> 
> I agree, you can spend a couple hundred bucks and have all the watch you need but nothing has the sailing, diving and seamanship status of the iconic Rolex......


Back in the 80's, when I was in my materialism phase, I wore a Rolex Submariner, drove a brand new BMW, and was so proud when I got my Platinum Amex. I was a new attorney, right out of law school, and I bought the Rolex because I was making a lot of money, and I guess I wanted everyone to know it (and because all of the other attorneys I knew had one). And, then I read, "The Millionaire Next Door" and it changed my life (I got rid of my big hats and started buying cattle).

There is nothing wrong with making watches your hobby, but when I see someone wearing a $10,000 dollar watch now, all I am thinking is, how long did you have to delay doing what you really wanted to do, to get that ? (unless all you really wanted to do was own an expensive watch, in which case, buying it was absolutely necessary to that end).

But, I admit, that once you get some life experience,the watches people wear, can tell you a lot about them, and their priorities in life. That's not bad or good. It just is.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

For those with watches that calculate tides - how does it compare to the actual numbers?

With our huge tides, I cannot see how a watch algorithm could give me anything close to what we get on the British Columbia coast.

Anyone in the PNW use one?


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

jackdale said:


> For those with watches that calculate tides - how does it compare to the actual numbers?
> 
> With our huge tides, I cannot see how a watch algorithm could give me anything close to what we get on the British Columbia coast.
> 
> Anyone in the PNW use one?


You have to set the lat lons into it and is a pain in the ass, to be truthful, especially if you are on a trip. I have to admit, that it is usually easier to just look at the tide tables .

I have a boating friend who has one just like it and we joke about it all of the time. He was in the Bahamas a couple of months ago and I asked him if he tried to use the tide feature while he was there. His answer, _____ no. I was only there for two weeks, I didn't have time to try and remember how to reset it."


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Group9 said:


> I read, "The Millionaire Next Door"


Hadn't heard of it, sounds interesting. Despite my misspent youth I manage to come in almost exactly "average." I can handle average.

Anyway, I haven't regularly worn a watch since I was in grade school and thought calculator watches were cool (note: they are not). I have a heart rate monitor watch now that I wear sometimes while running or biking.

But for the most part my phone is my watch, and this seems to be true for most everyone who is under, say, 55 or so.

I mean, there are accurate clocks everywhere. Everything is tied in now, I think the only clocks I even have to change for Daylight Saving Time (this weekend, spring ahead everybody!) are my coffee pot and my car, every other clock is either tied into the internet or the satellite signal.

Jeez, if you really need to know what time it is when you're on the boat, can't most chartplotters be set to show the time?

I guess I don't wear a wedding band either, so maybe I'm just anti-jewelry. I don't know.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> I guess I don't wear a wedding band either, so maybe I'm just anti-jewelry. I don't know.


My wife is the enforcer of that custom in our house.


----------

